
Benefits of Napping in Healthy Adults (2009) [pdf] - jpelecanos
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2869.2008.00718.x/pdf
======
acconrad
Can someone explain the mechanics of things like how caffeine naps work? I
never understand how people are supposed to implement these things, it always
seems like they just assume you will fall asleep instantly.

For example, they say you should drink a coffee and then immediately take a 20
min nap. Seriously? It takes me 5-15min to fall asleep at night, let alone
during the day. At a minimum this seems like a 45 min ordeal.

~~~
bradknowles
It takes me at least an hour to go to sleep at night, and it has done so since
I was a very little kid.

Caffeine intake is not correlated, because there have been plenty of times
when I hadn't had caffeine for weeks, months, or even years, and yet this
pattern has not changed.

Not everyone reacts the same to these kinds of drugs, and not everyone can
participate in the manner suggested.

~~~
aklemm
How old are you? I had the same problem as a kid...first 20 years, really.
Then I started 40+ hours/week and cramming stuff into my nights so soon I was
so tired I was able to go to sleep very quickly. Then 10-15 years later I
added kids to the mix, and now I can go to sleep basically on-demand any time
of day. Power naps are critical; coffee and knock off for 20 minutes. Feel
alive after.

~~~
lazyasciiart
I don't know about that poster, but I'm mid 30's and definitely still lie
awake while thinking about how tired I'm going to be in the morning.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Physical excersise in the evening works for me. Knocks me out cold when I get
home.

~~~
kbutler
Physical exercise earlier in the day helps me sleep at night, vigorous
exercise less than 4-6 hours before bed keeps me awake.

------
colmvp
One of the benefits of WFH is being able to just lie on my rug when I'm
getting drowsy and take anywhere between a short (10-15 mins) to long (1-2
hour) nap. After that, I'll be razor focused for quite a number of hours
afterward and not need another sip of caffeine for the rest of the day.

~~~
vecter
I take 15 min power naps during the day at work and encourage my employees to
also. It's refreshing exactly in that way you said. I wish more companies
encouraged napping. Better than a cup of coffee any day.

------
peterburkimsher
Here in Taiwan, and also in a previous summer job in China, the company turns
off the lights at lunchtime so people can have a nap when they get back from
the cafeteria.

It strongly encourages people to take a break instead of working through
lunch, and my schedule has adjusted such that I enjoy the nap. That said,
working hours here are longer than in other countries (I'm lucky to work from
9:00 to 18:30, many companies keep their employees until 21:00).

------
dugditches
Melatonin and St.John's improved my sleep to the point of no longer needing
afternoon(feeling sleepy around1300-1500) naps.

Also keeping tabs on sugar and caffeine consumption.

~~~
Chris2048
Aren't there side-effects to St Johns?

Also, I just realised it abbreviates to SJW - hilarious..

------
nradov
So what are we supposed to do about bed head?

~~~
crispinb
If you're a man and over 25, become Australian. Baldness & a beer gut comes
with citizenship.

